

Howto: Build and scale a Cassandra cluster in five minutes - tsmith
http://blog.gridcentriclabs.com/2010/08/howto-build-and-scale-cassandra-cluster.html

======
tsmith
Part of a series:

memcached - [http://blog.gridcentriclabs.com/2010/07/how-to-
build-10-core...](http://blog.gridcentriclabs.com/2010/07/how-to-
build-10-core-memcached-cluster.html)

Hadoop - [http://blog.gridcentriclabs.com/2010/07/howto-build-
hadoop-c...](http://blog.gridcentriclabs.com/2010/07/howto-build-hadoop-
cluster-in-five.html)

An early take on Hudson / Continuous Integration -
[http://blog.gridcentriclabs.com/2010/07/elastic-build-
system...](http://blog.gridcentriclabs.com/2010/07/elastic-build-systems.html)

As always, we'd love any feedback the HN community might have!

------
CountHackulus
This is MILES better than when I attempted to create a virtualized Oracle RAC
10g cluster. Never before have I cursed a company's name so much.

This looks downright pleasant to configure.

~~~
tsmith
Thanks! The low-effort VM clone (essentially fork() for Xen VMs, and only
takes 1-2 seconds even for dozens of clones) makes deploying a bunch of
almost-identical machines extremely easy.

We've also toyed around with other cluster-scale platforms (see my earlier
post) and have a MySQL Cluster HOWTO in the works, but the clustered SQL
databases are decidedly more heavyweight - MySQL Cluster doesn't even allow
removal of cluster nodes once they're added (without dropping all the
clustered tables). Not sure if Oracle RAC has that capability - if so, we
might be able to put together a fun demo.

------
dung
hfdghf hgfghfgh

